# ActivoBank change



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

Can someone please give advise on making a change to an ActivoBank account.

After logging in and going to the Profile, I can see you can change Id, passcode, plus others. But there is no option to change mobile phone number.

How do you change your phone number?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm guessing that for security reasons you'll have to go to one of their locations. There you'll have to prove both your identity and that your phone has the new number you want on the account.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ukReturner said:


> Can someone please give advise on making a change to an ActivoBank account.
> 
> After logging in and going to the Profile, I can see you can change Id, passcode, plus others. But there is no option to change mobile phone number.
> 
> How do you change your phone number?


A friend changed hers by calling the helpline. She said they spoke English and were very pleasant and helpful. You'll find the number on the Activo website.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm surprised they appear more concerned about the mobile number than id and passcode.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ukReturner said:


> I'm surprised they appear more concerned about the mobile number than id and passcode.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


They need your mobile number as sometimes when you make a payment/transfer they will send an SMS with a authorisation code. You have to enter this code on the Activo screen. It's not unique to Activo and all banks now have to follow these extra security precautions for your protection.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

JohnBoy said:


> They need your mobile number as sometimes when you make a payment/transfer they will send an SMS with a authorisation code. You have to enter this code on the Activo screen. It's not unique to Activo and all banks now have to follow these extra security precautions for your protection.


Yes, isn't this what they call 2 factor authorisation.
However, I think the id and passcode are just as important from a security perspective.

I was hoping that I would be able to change the number online, as I have rarely phoned Portuguese numbers - because of my poor grasp of Portuguese. The ActivoBank employees generally speak very good English, but queues have been long in their offices.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

ukReturner said:


> Yes, isn't this what they call 2 factor authorisation.
> However, I think the id and passcode are just as important from a security perspective.
> 
> I was hoping that I would be able to change the number online, as I have rarely phoned Portuguese numbers - because of my poor grasp of Portuguese. The ActivoBank employees generally speak very good English, but queues have been long in their offices.


Don't worry about phoning the Activo helpline as they speak excellent English. Try visiting a branch when they first open to avoid the queues.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

JohnBoy said:


> Don't worry about phoning the Activo helpline as they speak excellent English. Try visiting a branch when they first open to avoid the queues.


Thanks for the advice.


----------

